# New to subohm - strange juice consumption



## aktorsyl (7/4/17)

Hi guys,

I'm relatively new to subohm vaping. I've had 1ohm (above-ohm? not sure of the terminology actually) MTL kits up till now - well, I still do. Mostly the V8, and before that a Twisp. I ventured into subohm for mainly 2 reasons.. I really like the extra smoothness from high-VG vaping, and then of course.. the flavour. Wouldn't really classify myself as a cloudchaser though.

To start with I got the iJust S, that I mainly use with 0.3 ohm coils. Was a bit surprised to find that the vape is quite "wet" (or rather, condensation ending up in my mouth quite a bit). Not spitting up as such. I've rectified this a bit by changing my technique slightly (I wasn't used to the drip tip at first).

The first thing I noticed is that it went through juice extremely quickly. I know subohm drinks juice quite thirstily, but this seemed excessive. A full tank (approx 5ml) would last me about 2, maybe 3 hours.. and that's not with heavy vaping. I take short drags/puffs (usually only 1-second bursts, sometimes 2 seconds..but I do inhale some air after that after releasing the fire button to get some airflow through the thing), and on average probably take one puff every 5 minutes or so. Just to add: I only vape in the evenings for the most part.

Anyway, that juice consumption sounds a bit much, especially according to a couple of friends who had about half that (although it's obviously hard to compare, everyone vapes differently).

So.. to my question. Is that kind of consumption normal? If not, what variables should I look at that could be affecting it?

I also have a question regarding compatible mods for the iJust S.. the Smok Alien looks quite attractive. But will get into that separately.


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/4/17)

Hi @aktorsyl

Juice consumption goes up when you sub ohm because, well you are vaporising more juice than before. The coil is hotter and the juice is vaporising faster explaining the bigger clouds. What also happens it that you find the higher nic juice is very "rough" at lower ohms and most people go straight down to 3mg.

Add to the fact that the thicker juice has less PG in it ( this helps give you that throat hit that makes you feel like you actually getting something down your windpipe) and the net effect is a massive increase in juice intake.

The good news is you soon settle again or in my case go back up in nic content a bit. (I drip 3mg mostly but use 6mg in tanks and use 9-12mg in anything over 1ohm)

Half the fun is in experimentation, you don't always have to follow what the cool kids do. Find what works for you wrt budget, comfort and nic intake.


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (7/4/17)

Thanks @Gazzacpt . Some experimenting to do still for sure. I tried the 0.18 ohm coil that Eleaf is so wild about.. I don't really get what the big fuss is about. Chances are it'll drink juice even quicker, and I don't notice that much of a flavour improvement over the 0.3 More clouds, but meh. It spits like crazy though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/17)

Agree with @Gazzacpt above

Generally, the more power you use the more liquid you will go through. You can try with higher ohm coils and reduced power to reduce juice consumption but then the vape is generally less intense.

Finding a balance of juice consumption versus satisfaction can take time and you need to experiment as Gazza says.

I do most of my "workhorse" vaping at about the 15 Watt mark. With coils around 1ohm. And higher mg juice (12-18mg) to get the throat hit Im after. Cloud production is very tame but that suits me for working at the computer and driving. My juice consumption is very economical as a result. Only problem for me is that many of the newer great juices are not available in higher nic strengths.


----------



## Caveman (8/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm relatively new to subohm vaping. I've had 1ohm (above-ohm? not sure of the terminology actually) MTL kits up till now - well, I still do. Mostly the V8, and before that a Twisp. I ventured into subohm for mainly 2 reasons.. I really like the extra smoothness from high-VG vaping, and then of course.. the flavour. Wouldn't really classify myself as a cloudchaser though.
> 
> ...


Seems about normal yeah. I can go through 5ml of juice in 15 mins on a 0.3 ohm coil no problem or it can last me a few hours, all depends on how much you vape and how big the hits are you are taking. Get yourself some 0.5ohm coils or close the airflow down a bit, should help save some juice.


----------



## aktorsyl (8/4/17)

I've experimented with the various coils. 0.18 is nice, but not worth the spitting. 0.5 for some reason doesn't work at all (maybe a fauly coil?) - it just drowns completely. 0.3 seems to be the nice middle ground.


----------

